# 30Ps oder mehr ?



## wilder_wombel (2. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

hab mal ne Frage an die Bootsexperten unter euch. Ich habe ein Therie 6020
mit 25Ps Mercury 2-Takt Motor. 

Wenn das Boot nun mit 3 Erwachsenen, jeder so um die 90Kg :q,  unterwegs
ist, schaffe ich es nicht mehr das Boot in Gleitfahrt zu bekommen.

Daher wollte ich nun das Boot Motortechnisch aufrüsten. Die Max. Motorisierung
ist mit 30Ps angegeben, aber bringen diese 5 PS wirklich soviel mehr oder
sollte man dierekt einen 40Ps nehmen. Desweiteren überlege ich einen 4takter
zu nehmen, aber würde ein 30Ps 4-takter vom Gewicht her nicht wieder die
5Ps Mehrleistung auffressen? 

Fregen über Fragen   |kopfkrat 

Gruß
wombel


----------



## norge_klaus (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 30Ps oder mehr ?*

Habe da einen ganz anderen Vorschlag: regelmäßig Sport, gesunde Ernährung und.........das Boot kommt locker mit 30 PS ins Gleiten !!!!  #h  :q  #h 

Gruß norge_klaus

PS: bitte nicht böse sein !


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 30Ps oder mehr ?*

Hallo WW,

wie sieht es denn aus, wenn du das Gewicht im Boot etwas besser verteilst? Es ist schon wichtig. Wenn die Kiste erst mal über den Punkt kommt, hehts auch wieder mit dem gleiten.
Wenn du durch Gewichtsverlagerung nichts mehr erreichst, werden die 5 PS es auch nicht bringen. Denk auch daran, das die 4takter nicht so spritzig sind, wie die 2takter!
Trotzdem ist die Anschaffung einer 2takter heute eigentlich nicht merh zeitgemäß. Ich würde zum 40er raten. Es ist auch immer angenehmer, das Boot mit 2/3 Gas zu fahren als immer mit Vollgas.


----------



## petipet (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 30Ps oder mehr ?*

Hallo wombel,

du meinst sicher das Terhi Nordic 6020 oder 6020c. Ich bin alles andere als Bootsexperte, aber das Terhi ist ein Halbgleiter und da kannst du 40-50PS dranhängen, an der Rumpfgeschwindigkeit ändert das nix. Du wirst nur eine gewaltige Heckwelle erzeugen.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## wilder_wombel (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 30Ps oder mehr ?*

Hallo,

@norge_klaus
guter tip, spart an allen ecken geld, und wenn wir groß,stark und fit sind
kaufen wir 3 Ruderpaare und kommen damit ins gleiten   


@Dolfin
Gewichtsverteilung hat leider auch nichts gebracht (die dicken nach vorne oder hinten) :q 
Auch wenn ich alleine fahre und ich den hebel auf den tisch lege dauerts schon
etwas länger ehe ich ins gleiten komme, ich hatte vorher ein linder Sportsmann 400 mit 20Ps Yamaha der kam sofort ins gleiten auch mit 3 Mann an board.
Ich hatte mir auch schon gedacht nen 40er mit 2/3 fahrt und noch reserven
ist sicherlich sehr angenehm. Momentan fahre ich meistens mit Hebel auf dem Tisch, das macht nen riesen radau.

@petipet
ja das ist das Nordic 6020C, was hat das mit der Rumpfgeschwindigkeit zu tuen, verstehe ich nicht |kopfkrat Bitte erklär mal was genauer.


----------



## petipet (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 30Ps oder mehr ?*

Hallo WW,

hier ein paar schlaue Zeilen:

Die *Rumpfgeschwindigkeit* ist ein theoretischer Wert für die bei Verdrängungsfahrt mögliche Geschwindigkeit eines Schiffes.

Sie errechnet sich aus der Wurzel der Wasserlinienlänge in Metern multipliziert mit dem Faktor 4,5 (Ergebnis in Kilometern pro Stunde) oder 2,43 (Ergebnis in Knoten). Die Rumpfgeschwindigkeit ist nichts anderes als die Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit des vom Schiff selbst erzeugten aus Bug und Heckwelle bestehenden Wellensystems. Die Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit einer Welle in Wasser steigt mit ihrer Wellenlänge. Das Schiff ist also zwischen seiner Bug und Heckwelle "gefangen".

Bei Schiffen mit normalem Verdränger-Rumpf läßt sich die Geschwindigkeit auch mit erhöhter Motorleistung nicht über die Rumpfgeschwindigkeit steigern. Diese wird bestimmt durch die Länge, mit der das Schiff im Wasser liegt. 
Die Rumpfgeschwindigkeit beträgt für einen Rumpf mit einer Länge der Konstruktionswasserlinie 
*»* von 10 Metern etwa 7,7 Knoten (Geschwindigkeit). 
*»* von 100 Metern etwa 24 Knoten (Geschwindigkeit). 
*»* von 300 Metern etwa 42 Knoten (Geschwindigkeit). 

Höhere Geschwindigkeiten lassen sich nur mit Schiffen mit einem Gleiter-Rumpf erzielen. Dabei wird durch die Motorleistung der Widerstand der Bugwelle überwunden, der Bug des Schiffes steigt dabei an. Auch moderne Verdrängerschiffe erreichen bei raumen Wind unter Segel Geschwindigkeiten, die geringfügig über der errechneten (theoretischen) Rumpfgeschwindikeit liegen können. Grund hierfür sind die modernen, glatten, langgestreckten Rümpfe, die teilweise kaum noch Bugwellen erzeugen.

_Ich habe mal spaßeshalber an ein Terhi 440 einen 25PS AB angehangen. Schneller wurde es natürlich nicht, die Heckwelle war gewaltig. Ich hoffe, daß ich helfen konnte._

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Albatros (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 30Ps oder mehr ?*

Moin wombel#h

von einer optimalen Gewichtsverteilung gehe ich mal aus. Hier zunächst erst einmal ein paar Fragen:

1. Du schreibst, mit 3 Mann à 90kg kommt das Boot nicht mehr mit 25PS in`s Gleiten. Wie sieht es bei 2 Personen aus, genau so? Wenn es mit 2 Personen in`s Gleiten kommt, dann gehe zu Frage 2

2. Was für eine max. Drehzahl erreichst du (5500 - 6000 U/min)? Welche Steigung hat der Propeller?

3. Wie alt ist der Mercury? Leistet der noch seine ganzen 25PS (Kommppressionstest etc.)?

Nach Beantwortung dieser Fragen folgen weitere Infos.

Generell würde ich aus versicherungstechnischem Aspekt von einer Übermotorisierung abraten. Es passiert gerade dem, der es am wenigsten erwartet Einen Viertakter würde ich aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen und auch wegen der 1/3 weniger Spritersparnis empfehlen. Wie o.g. genannt ist er nicht so spritzig und kommt nicht so schnell auf Touren, aber ich denke, darum geht es Dir auch nicht. Die Endgeschwindigkeit wird bei beiden fast identisch sein. Der Viertakter auch aufgrund seines hohen Gewichts, vielleicht ein/zwei Knoten langsamer. Falls Du nun doch über noch mehr PS nachdenkst, wird es sich ähnlich verhalten, wie von petipet beschrieben. Die Geschwindigkeit erhöht sich nur minimal wenn überhaupt. Aber beantworte erst mal o.a. Fragen, dann schauen wir weiter...


----------



## wilder_wombel (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 30Ps oder mehr ?*

Hallo petipet

kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen wenn ich einen 40er an mein Boot hänge
das ich genausowenig wie mit einem 25er mit 3 Mann an Board ins gleiten komme.

So wie ich deine ausführungen vestanden habe bezieht sich das auf einen Verdränger-Rumpf aber ich hab einen halbgleiter ????

gruß
wombel


----------



## Albatros (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 30Ps oder mehr ?*

auh mann, ich hatte Dein 2.Posting noch gar nicht gelesen, wombel :c Ich wollte Deine Anfrage schon um kurz vor 15Uhr beantworten und wurde dabei gestört. Jetzt gerade wieder vorm Compi gesessen und munter weiter drauf getippt. Dann hätte ich mir nämlich ein paar Fragen sparen können:q


----------



## wilder_wombel (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 30Ps oder mehr ?*

Hallo Albatros,

also mit 2 Mann im Boot kommt er auch noch ins gleiten, der Motor ist ein 
Mercury 25M Baujahr 2003 mit Fernschaltung, über die Steigung kann ich nichts sagen,
ich weiß nur das der orginal Prop drauf ist, maximale drehzahl könnte ich nur raten
da ich keinen drezahlmesser habe, er läuft aber bei volllast sehr hochtourig.

Auf endgeschwindigkeit kommst mir wirklich nicht an, aber es soll schon vernünftig
gleiten auch mit 3 Mann an board. Es ist nämlich ziemlich nervig wenn man mit
hebel auf dem Tisch nur in verdrängerfahrt fährt, von meinem linder war ich das
halt anders gewohnt.

Bei einem 30Ps 4 Takter sehe ich das Problem das ich das gleiche habe wie jetzt
weil durch das wesentlich höhere gewicht die 5Ps wieder fast aufgefressen werden

gruß
wombel


----------



## petipet (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 30Ps oder mehr ?*

Hallo ww,

wie Albatros schon schreibt, wäre eine höhere Motorisierung wie zugelassen, gelinde gesagt - problematisch. Nicht nur versicherungstechnisch. Wenn wirklich mal was ernsthaftes passieren würde, kämst du wahrscheinlich auch mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt. (Ich glaube § 7 der Verordnung über die Sicherung der Seefahrt) Ich bin da aber Laie. Stelle mir das so vor, als wenn für dein PKW die ABE erlischt. 
Zum Thema Halbgleiter. Da habe ich schon alles mögliche gehört. Liegt wohl an der ganz individuellen Rumpfform des Herstellers. Ein "Experte" sagte mir mal auf der Boot Düsseldorf: "Ein Halbgleiter ist ein Zwitter, den kriegst du nie richtig ins Gleiten." Ob`s wahr ist? Ich hab ja in meinem ersten Posting geschrieben, daß ich nun mal alles andere als Experte bin. Vielleicht können besser informierte Boardies uns richtig aufklären. Würde mich auch freuen.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## Matt_CDN (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 30Ps oder mehr ?*



			
				wilder_wombel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hab mal ne Frage an die Bootsexperten unter euch. Ich habe ein Therie 6020
> mit 25Ps Mercury 2-Takt Motor.
> ...


Wie andere schon sagten. erstmal den motorchecken. Mehr PS als zugelassen nur wenn du wirklich keinen wert auf versicherung legst.

Ansonsten kann man noch ein prop mit weniger steigung verwenden wenn 3 dicke  im boot sind 

Hier muss herausgefundne werden:

- max drehzahl des motors und
- drehzahl die du erreichst

Es kann auch sein dass du mit weniger steigung ins gleiten kommst aber halt nicht mehr so schnell faehrst weil du dann "zu kurz" uebersetzt faehrst.

matt


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 30Ps oder mehr ?*

Also, das mit dem Halbgleiter kann schon richtig sein. Ein Freund von mir hatte früher einen Orkney Strikeliner 16+, das ist auch ein Halbgleiter. Der kommt vorn ziemlich hoch raus aus dem Wasser und auch die größte zugelassene Motorisierung von 40 PS
Mercury 2takter brachte etwas max. 22 Knoten.


----------



## Deep Sea (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 30Ps oder mehr ?*

Hatte mal einen schwedischen Halbgleiter (16 Fuß) mit 25er Suzuki-2T. Das Boot kam mit 3 Mann Besatzung noch gut ins Gleiten (ca. 18 Knoten), jedoch nur bei entsprechender Gewichtsverteilung, wie von Dolfin schon gesagt.


----------



## Albatros (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 30Ps oder mehr ?*

Moin wombel#h

oki, bei dem Mercury von 2003 kann man ja da von ausgehen, daß der noch seine volle Leistung bringt. Bei den Uraltmodellen, ist dies meist nicht mehr der Fall. Ich persönlich würde einen 30er wählen, ob nun 2-takt oder 4-takt, liegt in Deinem Ermessen. 30 PS sind 30PS!!! Wenn einen schwereren 4-takter, kann man dies durch ein Ausgleichtsgewicht (Sandsack, Wassersack etc. vorne in der Bugklappe) wieder ausgleichen. Dies wäre evtl. sowieso angebracht! Den neuen AB würde ich mit einem Drehzahlmesser ausstatten und je nach regelmäßiger Zuladung, Personenzahl etc. mit der richtigen Propellersteigung ausstatten. Hilfe hierzu, gerne per PN oder hier im Thread. Da Du mit 2 Mann mit Deinem 25er in`s Gleiten kommst und mit 3 Mann nicht, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, daß bei 5 PS mehr, bei richtiger Trimmarretierung (Stellwinkel des AB zum Boot) und bei der richtigen Propellersteigung Deine Probleme gelöst sind. Es sei immer noch gesagt, daß Du einen Halbgleiter und keinen Gleiter hast. Bei einem Vollgleiter (vorne ein spitzes tiefes V) hebt sich das Boot bei Gleitfahrt bis auf das letzte Drittel aus dem Wasser und fährt mit dem Rest darüber! Dies kannst Du mit einem Halbgleiter nicht. Dafür hast Du aber wieder den Vorteil von einer hohen Zuladung, eine gute Kippstabilität und gute Drifteigenschaften. Die Wahl eines Halbgleiters war also sicherlich richtig.


----------



## wilder_wombel (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 30Ps oder mehr ?*

Hallo,

danke erstmal für die vielen antworten, da ich das genaze wocheende unterwegs
bin kann ich mir einige gedanke dazu machen. ich melde mich am montag wieder

Bis denne und schönes We
wombel


----------



## seaman (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 30Ps oder mehr ?*

Moin,Moin
Ich glaube dass das problem an der Trimmung liegt und deshalb das Boot nicht zum Gleiten kommt. Ich fahre eine 6.2 Meter uralte Norman mit 65Ps . Bei der schlechtsmöglichen Trimmung läuft das boot max. 14 Knoten , bei der besten trimmung 23Knoten . Hier sieht man was eine gute Trimmung ausmacht
Seaman


----------

